# Tell me honestly. <3



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm going to be looking for another service dog. I have been planning to get a lab but am totally drawn to chihuahuas. As my favorite breed, I want another, and I think their size is incredible for working as a service dog, since they make tiny poos and eat and shed very little. They also fit in small spaces well, like on planes. 

But I KNOW they aren't good with strangers. Do you think, really truly, that if I got a confident puppy and worked with it throughout the developmental periods around strangers (intense socialization is very typical for a service dog candidate) it would be friendly, or at least tolerant? They don't have to LOVE strangers, but they must tolerate them and tolerate being grabbed at by children and adults who have no manners. 

That's what ultimately ended things for Doug as my service dog. I don't want to risk it again.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> But I KNOW they aren't good with strangers.


Some chis aren't good with strangers, but it's not a trait that defines chihuahuas. They can definitely be good with strangers or at least tolerate them, they just generally need more socialising than some other breeds. I've had 3 chis so far and they've all been good with strangers (especially Rocky) and I've met many friendly chis too so it's definitely possible.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you think that it's even more than a 75% chance if I socialize like crazy?

I REALLY want another little chi. They are by far my favorite breed and Douglas is my little prince.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it's 100% possible! I got Corona from the pound at approx. 3
Months old. She is the most amazing dog ever! She is well behaved and loves everyone and everything, kids, adults, strangers, dogs, cats, etc. She listens well and is well behaved. I don't know if it's because I socialized her from the get go, or whether I just got lucky. But point being, it can happen!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I definitely think it's possible, I would look into a reputable show breeder as these chihuahuas have a better temperment. My friend adopted little Pacino from Sungold Chihuahuas and he is the sweetest, most outgoing chi I have ever seen in my life. He loves everyone, all dogs, big and small!! You may want to adopt an older chi so you have an idea of their temperment.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to do a show dog, though, so a rescue is out of the picture. He or she (probably a he) will be kept intact also.

Same for a lab- if I get a lab he will be intact and shown.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

My Kerri is absolutely social and loves people. I got her at 3 months from the pound and although we had the regular ups and downs of puppy hood she is amazingly social. She is a therapy dog and loves volunteering at the library.

However if you are betting the odds, yes a lab from a list e of service dogs is much more likely to end up a good service dog! It is all about what risk you are willing to take there.

I know you mentioned wanting to show, but the only way I see you could guarantee a personality would be to rescue a younger adult dog or adopt an older dog from a breeder. At a year or so they would be totally trainable and if you adopt from a foster home where you could get to know the dog first you would know a temperament for sure. Or perhaps a retired breeder or a puppy a breeder kept back and ended up with a confirmation fault but a great personality. Just a thought!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I got Chichi X breeding 5 and a half years old,she is wonderful with strangers and other dogs ,she was in a house with children and 9-10 other dogs,so she was used to people coming and going and has a gentle maternal nature having had 3 litters.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG & Sonny are true brother and sister. BG is more cautious around strangers but Sonny runs right up and licks random people's ankles.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I have only had my Dorothy for two weeks but I can honestly say she'll go to anyone! From the minute we picked her up from the rescue foster home she was fine with us and clingy etc. My mother-in-law came over to meet her and she just went to her and snuggled with her right away.

Dorothy has an uncertain past but I do know she's a natural lover. If Dorothy can be a lover then I am sure other Chis can be as well.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It is totally possible. My Kendall and my friends chi Armani are the friendliest chi's I have ever known. Armani in particular will run right up to any stranger to give kisses! He is also very hyper and playful lol I seriously think he never tires himself out. I do agree with the suggestion of considering an older chi, even an older puppy. This way you will have the best idea on temperament.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I think there are lots of factors at play. Chad is amazing, really bold. He has appeared on stage in Sydney in front of 2000 people and worked off-leash so it's totally possible.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I think all breeds of dogs are not necessarily defined by the breed personality. I think that a lot of the time breed personality is generalized. It is like saying all people of one ethnicity or race act one way or another. And we certainly know that is not true! I think that dogs within one breed are just like people - we are very much alike but at the at the same time we are all different in many ways.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love everything Dorothy's mom just said. So true. I get asked all the time when I tell people I have chi's if they are "yappy" or I get told they're mean. And I am living proof with 4 chi's, all of which have completely different personalities that every chi isn't the same even though they are the same breed. I am also African American and I've always dated outside my race. That's a whole other subject of generalizations in itself.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Absolutely possible.  Sadly the stereotype that Chi's aren't good with strangers comes from the fact that most people aren't properly educated on HOW to socialize a puppy... i.e. they think that as long as they introduce their pup to their friends and neighbor down the block that it's enough. But the key to having a chihuahua who loves meeting strangers, is to KEEP meeting strangers; in controlled situations that you know will be positive. That 6-12 week age is crucial in their development. 
I love taking fosters out on weekdays to stores like PetCo, PetSmart, etc. because they are generally less crowded at that time and you'll have a chance to have your pup meet new people every time. I avoid weekends because you tend to have a rowdier crowd of people/pets; or children who'll run up to pet your pooch before their moms even notice they've wandered off.
If you get your Chi puppy used to your lifesstyle & activities early, they can flourish as therapy dogs!  Good luck!!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Older isn't probably a good idea, since both my past service dogs were gotten that way. Alli was a year and temperament tested and everything and she still had to retire after all of a sudden turning and being aggressive. I really want to know where the dog came from. 

It will be socialized, I'm just hoping it's enough. I dunno. I'll keep thinking about it, I don't have to make a choice now.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The right dog with the right temperament will be a good service dog regardless of breed.
My concern would be your circumstances. You have had to retire two dogs already, have the people that train the service dogs looked into why things aren't working out for you?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

The people who train them- haha no. I did work with a trainer, but was not impressed and there are no others in the area. I will be doing all the training myself this time. It was not a training error, but their personalities eventually became aggressive probably due to the level of anxiety I deal with and Douglas' having been abused in the past. A service dog simply cannot behave that way and when they do they retire instantly. It's not something you can go back and try to train out- it's over for them that exact second. It's the one end all for a service dog. Other things can be worked on but there is one thing that is just the end of it and of course my dogs did that.

It's not uncommon for psych dogs to turn though. They have to be stable enough not to internalize the terror of a handler who thinks people are a threat. My dogs internalized my fear. That's why I am looking at a lab instead, even though I'd prefer a chi- they tend to be more protective than a lab and labs tend to not be as sensitive.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> The people who train them- haha no. I did work with a trainer, but was not impressed and there are no others in the area. I will be doing all the training myself this time. It was not a training error, but their personalities eventually became aggressive probably due to the level of anxiety I deal with and Douglas' having been abused in the past. A service dog simply cannot behave that way and when they do they retire instantly. It's not something you can go back and try to train out- it's over for them that exact second. It's the one end all for a service dog. Other things can be worked on but there is one thing that is just the end of it and of course my dogs did that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for psych dogs to turn though. They have to be stable enough not to internalize the terror of a handler who thinks people are a threat. My dogs internalized my fear. That's why I am looking at a lab instead, even though I'd prefer a chi- they tend to be more protective than a lab and labs tend to not be as sensitive.



Just have to throw out there that my labs are super sensitive to the emotions of the people around them. Any dog who bonds closely to people would be... But labs tend to form an instabond, and they most definitely are not immune to reactivity (the number of reactive labs is actually quite high). 

Honestly, I think you should re-evaluate whether relying on a dog so heavily that you transfer the anxiety is really fair. Maybe find a different way of dealing and enjoy your dogs as just the loving family members they are; I don't mean to offend, I have anxiety issues myself, but I also live with 2 reactive dogs and to know that people are knowingly (not purposely, of course, but knowingly) creating this trauma just breaks my heart.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I forget that in the states you can call any dog a Service Dog, it is a very different system over here in the UK.
I agree with MMS, maybe hold off on getting another dog until you have your symptoms more under control. (I have no idea what the Mental Healthcare is like where you are, it is very hit and miss here) I would hate to see another dog end up with behavioural/ emotional problems, it must be traumatic for both of you.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

So, this works for this topic I believe. It's "pet week" at the special needs preschool I work at. Today I brought in Corona! There are a total of 60 special needs children, ranging in age from just 3 to almost 6, and a variety of disabilities from Downs to Austism and everything in between. 30 kids in the morning and another 30 in the afternoon split between 5 classrooms. Both Corona and the children did amazing! corona attended circle time where all 30 come together for music and calendar. There was much excitement, some screaming, some crying, and some impulsive behavior, typical of our children, and Corona just took it in stride. She cuddled with the ones wanting to hold her(sitting on the ground of course), gave kisses to the ones that wanted kisses, and eagerly jumped all over the ones wanting more play! She was as happy as she could be, and with careful supervision there was not even the smallest of mishaps, not even one slight squeal from Corona! Unfortunately, due to policy, I am unable to post any pictures of the children! But it was an incredible sight! And it was amazing how some of our worse behaved kids would do anything for a chance to play with the dog!! I am really considering therapy dog training and cert. after today's wonderful
Experience!!!


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

i had a golden as a service dog for several years before i had to retire him due to illness. having a chi now, i initially wondered whether i could get timmy to be another service dog.

but there are several things that rule him out (for me): his temperament - he does bark, though less and less and he gets more familiar with this home. but i suspect he'll always bark at stranger initially. he's also quite protective of me.

secondly,he doesn't have a very strong work drive. he'll do obedience training if i use treats to reward, but he doesn't have that strong drive to learn or work

lastly i couldn't come up with any tasks that would qualify him. my understanding of service dogs, especially psychiatric service dogs, is that "According to the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA), a service animal must be individually trained to do work or perform tasks of benefit to a disabled individual in order to be legally elevated from pet status to service animal status. It is the specially trained tasks or work performed on command or cue that legally exempts a service dog [service animal] and his disabled handler from the “No Pets Allowed” policies of stores, restaurants and other places of public accommodation under the ADA." those tasks must be "a trained task that mitigates the effect of a disability,” and can't be things a dog would do "naturally" (like lick your face, or snuggle in your lap).

it's a tricky thing. i'd love to hear more about what your chis have done as a service dog for you in the past.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

My daughter's dog keeps her safe and alerts someone to her seizures. Chi jack Russell mix


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

And under th ADA you cannot be leagly asked to explain or show what your dog can do,


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I have heard of chis and chi mixes as diabetic alert dogs, dogs for the hearing impaired (so trained to alert their owner of fire alarms, phones ringing etc) and also for some mast cell activation disorders a dog can be trained to alert before the person even shows symptoms. In those cases it makes a lot of sense to me to use smaller dogs I think, because they are more portable and also cheaper to feed- as long as they have the right drive. I know that animals can be trained to help people with PTSD and anxiety but I have never known a small dog that did that and I am not sure exactly what behaviors they are trained to do.

Then there are emotional support animals, they help people with emotional support but do not have the same right to access as service animals. The difference as far as I know is these animals are not performing a specific function or behavior. However you can't deny someone housing because of them and they have a few other special rights.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My daughter has trained Jasper to fetch things for her. (She has EDS/joint hypermobility syndrome, so limited mobility) He is the only one of ours who enjoys carrying things, and he really loves getting things for her. Obviously at only 4lbs he can only get little things, but it saves her from having to pick things up from the floor.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My symptoms are actually relatively well managed. I take medications and see a therapist on a weekly basis. But I do have severe panic attacks, and since I am autistic, have other symptoms. I was also nearly a rape victim and so there's trauma from that.

Douglas was trained to react to panic attacks by jumping up and placing his body over my chest. He retrieved items for me (I have endometriosis that makes it painful to bend too much), and was trained to wake me when my alarm goes off also (he still does that). He was also trained to interfere when I pick my skin since I don't realize I am doing it.

I'm an experienced handler, but for whatever reason both of my dogs adopted the desire to protect. I know most of you aren't familiar with how SD training works but having multiple failures is not at all uncommon, neither is the transfer of anxiety, and it was not my handling or training that caused it. None of their training is protective in any way, and I do training in controlled environments with my triggers for the sake of my dog learning they are not threats. I've even had a trainer handle the dog for me when I could not in order to expose the dog properly to the "threat". 

Dogs are used for PTSD and other disabilities often.

I hate to feel like I have to defend myself. My treatment team recommends a SD, and the tasks my dog is required to do are not unusual in the SD world nor are they in any way harmful. I asked if you guys thought a chi was an ok choice temperament wise. I don't want to be touchy, but I left a lot of the service dog community due to their bad attitudes and I don't like to feel like people are going to be judgemental. I might just be overly sensitive but I have hurt feelings.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not judging!!! I am in your corner! I even said that it is illegal for anyone to ask what your dog can do and to be asked to see your dog perform a task! It's your business! My daughter that has seizures is also on the ASD, has anxiety, ADHD and OCD. She lives 3 states away from me in college, on a cheer scharship, to be a special Ed teacher. even with her meds, I don't think she could do it without her dog!! And I also want to thank you, as you have given me a great idea! She picks her hair out, as opposed to picking her skin, but I had not thought of her teaching Nut, her dog, to interfere!!! We have tried just about everything! Can't wait to get started!!!


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

moonfall - i'm sorry if i came off judgmental or hurtful in any way. i too have left the SD community because of the BS. personally it makes me angry when people without disabilities take advantage of this. they kind of ruin it for everyone else. i'm a bit defensive myself about SDs, which is what may have come across. again, i apologize. clearly, you're experienced and have done your homework.

i would love to be able to use timmy as an SD, but as i already mentioned i don't think he has the temperament. as you know, it's not so much the breed as the temperament of the dog. goldens and shepherds wash out as well. 

so generally i think there's no reason why a chi can't be a service dog as long as they meet the criteria and are helping you. please keep us posted how things go for you.

oh, and p.s. "When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person’s disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task." (from this site http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htmhttp://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm)


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> My symptoms are actually relatively well managed. I take medications and see a therapist on a weekly basis. But I do have severe panic attacks, and since I am autistic, have other symptoms. I was also nearly a rape victim and so there's trauma from that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not mean to hurt your feelings. I didn't question your training or handling skills. I am very well versed in how service dogs are trained. I believe there are many things that dogs can help with. But I think you should also take the well being of the dog into consideration (which your team probably doesn't really care or even think about, their job is to try to help you). I am sure that having a dog helps with your symptoms, and those are great things you've taught. But I have seen too many dogs mentally and emotionally damaged by the work, simply because they become so emotionally connected with their person. It's no one's fault that the transfer happens, but knowing that it occurs so very often should be a huge red flag. It is precisely why I no longer train dogs for PTSD. I have seen too many confident, nearly perfect dogs end up broken. My concern will always lie with the dogs' wellbeing.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you not have help from a (human) support worker, rather than relying so heavily on a dog?
I don't see anyone criticising or being judgemental on this thread, just asking sensible questions and trying to help.
We all care about dogs here, but we also care about you and would love to see you happy.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> So, this works for this topic I believe. It's "pet week" at the special needs preschool I work at. Today I brought in Corona! There are a total of 60 special needs children, ranging in age from just 3 to almost 6, and a variety of disabilities from Downs to Austism and everything in between. 30 kids in the morning and another 30 in the afternoon split between 5 classrooms. Both Corona and the children did amazing! corona attended circle time where all 30 come together for music and calendar. There was much excitement, some screaming, some crying, and some impulsive behavior, typical of our children, and Corona just took it in stride. She cuddled with the ones wanting to hold her(sitting on the ground of course), gave kisses to the ones that wanted kisses, and eagerly jumped all over the ones wanting more play! She was as happy as she could be, and with careful supervision there was not even the smallest of mishaps, not even one slight squeal from Corona! Unfortunately, due to policy, I am unable to post any pictures of the children! But it was an incredible sight! And it was amazing how some of our worse behaved kids would do anything for a chance to play with the dog!! I am really considering therapy dog training and cert. after today's wonderful
> Experience!!!


That was so lovely to read. I bet Corona (and you) really made a difference in the day of those children.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I cannot be touched by people during a panic attack or it escalates. 

I am going to be getting another service dog that will hopefully work out, whatever breed it ends up being.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have several that could easily be one


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

This is so helpful to understanding what these dogs do. Thanks for your brave sharing!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't mind sharing much anymore as I've come to accept my disabilities as part of me.

I'm excited to get my dog. I am pretty sure I am going to just go forward with the lab that I was planning on since I already chose my breeder and everything. I just had to explore all my options. I can't hardly wait though <3


----------

